# Tug-goats



## lenallen (Mar 25, 2009)

Any one else doing goat sleds? This photo is from today. [attachment=0:32e94psu]TugGoats_compressed.jpg[/attachment:32e94psu]I found four of these tobaggans on sale for $14 each. Very strong, heavy duty and larger (6'x20") than they appear in photo. We had already asked the lead goat to make multiple trips hauling firewood to our home (for heating), while his three brothers watched with curious confusion. Today they found out.

Today was just a test of how it would work with all four goats tethering a sled. The tethers were all loosely draped over the saddles, for quick-release. We left the sleds empty. This was a behavioral exam, not a working-chores day.

We concluded that this setup will work just fine with minimal training on a longer single-file trail. It is too easy for the goats to get entangled in each other's tethers if they are milling about. But we are quite confident this will work fine when we are out snow-shoeing on forest trails.

It has gone so well that we will definitely be using the sleds in the future for firewood, hauling grain bags up to the barn from the truck, hauling hay up to the barn from the hay shed, etc. But only one goat at a time, on short-route chores.

-Lee Alley
Black Hills "Tug Goats"


----------



## Lightfoot Packgoats (Dec 12, 2008)

Lee, our goats have hauled our children on sleds many timess. The kids love it, the goats enjoy the goody they get from me at the end of their sprint and everyone has a great time!

Hauling firewood or bags of feed is more practical, but not nearly as much fun!

Charlie Goggin
Lightfoot Packgoats


----------

